# Just asked a girl out!



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

I just asked a girl who I haven't talked to for quite a while, out on wednesday to the cinema! I really cannot believe what I've done, but its a real shame i didnt do it face to face. Thing that is annoying me now is the fact our msn conversation has dried up and she ended it with 


> Ok kl..


Anything I can do with that? Also really surprising I chose Westfield in london to go and watch avatar considerinig how busy it is!

thing which is also is freaking me out is we make arrangements to meet at 1.45 and the film starts at 3:30! it only takes about 15-30 mins to get to the cinema from the place we meet! >.<


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Good for you. What does kl mean by the way?


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

hey, this is great man. I'm dying to get back on the horse (the dating horse) as such myself.... not that i'm calling your interest a horse you understand.  

don't worry about the msn thing, that drying up thing happens all the time on msn and chat, its a completely different dynamic that actually talking to someone in person. Its like in a txt message sometimes you can't tell if people are getting smart or trying to be funny but in person you could tell straight away. 

good job, try get some talk time in with her too though, as you can't really talk in the cinema itself but maybe meet up a bit earlier than the movie or similar. 

What does kl mean by the way?


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

bowlingpins said:


> What does kl mean by the way?


jinx. great minds think alike.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

haha


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

kl means cool 

It is going to be a hell of an experience for me considering its my first proper date and all (if she sees it that way), but I just dont want to screw up. I don't also know what to do from 1.45 to 3.30 and might just freak out at that :afr


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

That's great! You could get a coffee or luch between 1.45 and 3.30? I'm not a lot of good at small talk, so I like to read a newspaper or a magazine like New Scientist to give me interesting things to talk about...Also, go back over your chat logs and ask her about her interests. maybe you're fine making conversation, in which case ignore me. 

You could go on the London eye? I'm not sure how close it is to your cinema though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good luck, IranAir777!


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Madison_Rose said:


> That's great! You could get a coffee or luch between 1.45 and 3.30? I'm not a lot of good at small talk, so I like to read a newspaper or a magazine like New Scientist to give me interesting things to talk about...Also, go back over your chat logs and ask her about her interests. maybe you're fine making conversation, in which case ignore me.
> 
> You could go on the London eye? I'm not sure how close it is to your cinema though.


lol! I'm not a millionaire even if it was close  I can just about afford the cinema and thats if it is a date  
I can manage going out as friends with a male, but a female i would have never imagined it.
Thanks everyone else


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats on the date man. Hope you have a great time :yes


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

> I just asked a girl who I haven't talked to for quite a while, out on wednesday to the cinema! I really cannot believe what I've done, but its a real shame i didnt do it face to face. Thing that is annoying me now is the fact our msn conversation has dried up and she ended it with
> Quote:
> Ok kl..
> Anything I can do with that? Also really surprising I chose Westfield in london to go and watch avatar considerinig how busy it is!
> ...


+5000 EXP

Level up!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

ThatWierdGuy said:


> +5000 EXP
> 
> Level up!


Aww sweet iranair777 you just leveled up 

haha if life was a big video game.


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

ThatWierdGuy said:


> +5000 EXP
> 
> Level up!


Best quote ever.


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

TheGambit said:


> Best quote ever.


+1 :clap

I'm starting to think this isn't a date but just a simple meet up. But us two alone going together plus the fact were going to a cinema is making me think different. i didn't really say would you like to go out but I said I really want to go and see avatar and she said so do I, so i said how about we go together? and she accepted. Not sure what to make out of that now the more i think about it.

I mean we haven't even talked to each other for quite a while, let alone see each other


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

StarryMessenger said:


> A guy and a girl going out together to catch a movie sounds like a date to me. I really envy you. Have fun! Let us know how it goes.


hope it is tbh, had enough of being so lonely. Tomorrow got cancelled as its her sisters last day in london (shes going to greece) so we rescheduled for friday


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

Props to you man! You've got balls.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, me too! :boogie :clap etc!


----------



## Knowla (Feb 23, 2010)

Completely new to this site but, I read your post so I wanted to respond.

A) A guy and girl going to the movies together is a date, but what specifically is a date anyway? just two people doing something together, any specific expectations don't _have _to be attached.

B) I find what works best is: Ask questions, open ended questions. And let her do most of the talking. First because you don't have to talk, second, she will most likely _like _being asked, and third the more you know (about her) the easier it will be to respond.

C) Getting the date is the hardest part, and you've done that already so relax.

I don't know who you are and I don't know if any of this will help, but Congrats anyway.

-Knowla


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Knowla said:


> Completely new to this site but, I read your post so I wanted to respond.
> 
> A) A guy and girl going to the movies together is a date, but what specifically is a date anyway? just two people doing something together, any specific expectations don't _have _to be attached.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for that, really appreciated  
I'm thinking of asking her about herself and her family mostly. I'm just s*** scared for when the conversation goes dry :afr


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> It's interesting you say that because it really is. If you looked at that way, you know how much simpler things would be. Let's put it like this. You have infinite lives. Say you approach a girl and she completely shoots you down. Big deal, restart the game and play again. The only way you can really lose at this game is to turn it off and stop playing.
> 
> Say you mess up big time, make a complete fool of yourself. Devastated, right? Wrong. You just hit that reset button in your head and start again. Move on to a different girl and start with a clean slate.


Yeah, life is really that simple because being shot down is not the end of the world. You do get many more chances. Pity I cant get my head around it well enough to deal with rejection. Although it is kinda dumb that I reject myself before I let some girl on the street do it. Pretty sure my 100% rejection rate would be better if I left it to chance with a girl. Interesting


----------



## Prevail (Feb 24, 2010)

If you feel the conversation is going dry and there are some awkward silences, drop a cool line such as:

"I think it's funny people feel the need to talk about useless bull**** in order to feel comfortable in a situation."

Sure I stole it from a movie and may not the be the exact lines, but I think it could help in your situation.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Prevail said:


> If you feel the conversation is going dry and there are some awkward silences, drop a cool line such as:
> 
> "I think it's funny people feel the need to talk about useless bull**** in order to feel comfortable in a situation."
> 
> Sure I stole it from a movie and may not the be the exact lines, but I think it could help in your situation.


Is that from Pulp Fiction? Hey who knows if she catches it you could just talk about Quintin Tarintino(i think i just butchered that name lol)


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh God the closer I get to tomorrow the more i'm freaking out on what to talk about now. I dont want to come across as some interrogator. i'm also running out of things to talk about now on msn :s


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

ah the hell with it. just sent her this:


> sorry, not really good at conversations
> ever since I realised I had social anxiety before I have improved like a new person, although my conversations haven't yet
> tis a pain


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I would have worded that a little differently. Good luck tomorrow and I hope you hold your nerve


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Dude, stop freaking. There's plenty of things to do up central and you will be surprised how time flies. Just go walking around and stuff - see the sights, go window shopping etc. Maybe you could buy a travel card or something and go to the river part and walk around there - along the bridges and stuff. Tourists and sights seem to fill the awkward silence and so, less of a need to make a constant conversation.
> 
> Good luck! :yes


tbh i wish i was going there instead of westfield now you mention it. but we're going to the cinema which explains why we arn't. Would go central, but what would be better is on the banks at richmond. better still during the summer


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

MichaelWesten said:


> It's interesting you say that because it really is. If you looked at that way, you know how much simpler things would be. Let's put it like this. You have infinite lives. Say you approach a girl and she completely shoots you down. Big deal, restart the game and play again. The only way you can really lose at this game is to turn it off and stop playing.
> 
> Say you mess up big time, make a complete fool of yourself. Devastated, right? Wrong. You just hit that reset button in your head and start again. Move on to a different girl and start with a clean slate.


:yes he speaks the truth


----------



## iranair777 (Aug 19, 2008)

Met up at Ealing broadway where the first thing I screwed up on was not to tell her she looks good (I wasn't sure it was a date at all, I think I turned it into on though). got on the bus where we talked for a few minutes then silence except for the buses engine. just wanted to be swallowed up there and then, and I actually sat right opposite her looking at her and had a hard time not looking at her >.< . Got to westfield then went straight to the cinema where she was about to buy herself a ticket and I intervened and waited in line and told her to go sit down (woman







. not in that way of course) after waiting in the queue for what seemed like a year got the tickets (with difficulty as I didn't know exactly what sort of ticket to get) and large popcorn, went back to her and we went to watch the film. Film was really good I must admit but she took her phone out every once in a while to check the time from what I saw and maybe see a few text messages which was annoying. she didn't have much popcorn, I somehow though restraint myself from eating the delicious popcorn







which meant there was quite a lot left at the end of the film and took it with me and ate it on the way back (she didn't want any however much I insisted). film was great and ended up talking a bit about it on the way back, but then boom, silence. got to Ealing, then walked her home, but she only wanted me to go half way which was a pain, but we said our goodbyes (with me still clutching the popcorn, I mean what the hell am I suppose to do with it? throw it away??) and went back home. no contact at all in anyway (except NEARLY when eating popcorn in the cinema when we went for the kill together). went home and had 1/3 bottle of wine mixed with vodka. 

That's how I screwed up.


----------

